

One guy's recipe to getting indexed by Google - shaffer_jame
http://www.gettingmorevisitors.com/2008/05/26/one-guys-google-indexing-ingredients/

======
jakewolf
I did none of those and was indexed quickly just by submitting a sitemap in
Google's webmaster tools. Save your digg submissions for when you have
something of value to submit.

